# Does hard labor count as a workout??



## Quiller (Jul 16, 2005)

Long story short. I have a cousin that is 40 and complaining of lack of energy, trouble sleeping and just not as much drive as before....

I think he is simply feeling the natural decline of age. Lower test and HGH. I suggested he get back in the gym and workout. Boost his energy and sleep better. He says " I do landscape all day. I work harder than 3 guys. I don't need to go to the gym, that's not my problem." Kind of a smart ass, pisses me off sometimes with his denial attitude..

What do you say to that.. 

Do you think hard labor counts and or substitutes weight training? I would think that daily labor would  not. The body would become accustom to the labor and still possibly get out of shape.

Quiller


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 16, 2005)

I also work a physical job.  It cannot substitute for resistance training.  At first it probably could.  However, his body has adapted to the loads imposed on him by landscaping.  Resistance training provides for ever-increasing resistance.  From what I've read, no other form of exercise naturally increases hormone levels like weight training.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 16, 2005)

No subs for weight training.


----------



## Quiller (Jul 16, 2005)

that's what I thought. He is trying to find a physical reason for why he is losing energy. Currently blamming it all on sleep apnea.

I try to be that voice of reason and suggest hitting the gym again like he used to. Raise his energy levels and get in shape. I don'e believe that being a landscaper automaticaly makes you a fit person. The sleep apnea is total bullshit. He doesn't have bags under his eyes at all. He looks fine, healthy no problem.

I don't know what else to tell him. He's pissin' me off.....


Quiller


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 16, 2005)

When I was blacksmithing, and doing other metalwork, I found it almost impossible after 8 hrs work at the forge, or cutting/heaving metal around, to come back at the end of the day and train. One just want's to flop down in front of the PC or TV, or lie down and go to sleep.......  
 

But hard labour , is no way like a workout.  Your muscles grow a bit , and then you cruise along  at that size, never changing. There aren't many large muscled Blacksmith's around, lots of them are average to 'stringy'...........  Good way to keep one's BF% down though.


----------



## furion joe (Jul 19, 2005)

Manual labor, whatever it is, is not a substitute for weight training.  In itself, it is a good workout, more ???body??? specific because of the nature of the job ??? there are a lot of ???unorthodox??? movements used which are mastered but don???t offer enough stimulus for growth like a weight training program.  Your cousin probably does work hard all day performing hundreds of repetitions and lifting hundreds of pounds ??? steadily, all day, and his strength probably matches his work ethic.  8 hours (or more) of that kind of work taxes the body as a whole and can leave the worker drained at the end of the day, especially if it???s hot and humid.  If he is always tired then it would be best for him to check his diet, hydration techniques, mindset (does he hate his job?), and conditioning. 

I???d tell him to jack up his protein and carbs and cut out any soft drinks.  Also, to eat, take a cool shower and the nap right after work ??? and later, do some type of training that will improve his overall situation ??? for example, a cardio based activity.

On a side note, sleep apnea is a very serious problem for some people and he should address that issue so his health isn't compromised due to lack of sleep.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 19, 2005)

No


----------



## LAM (Jul 19, 2005)

Quiller said:
			
		

> that's what I thought. He is trying to find a physical reason for why he is losing energy. Currently blamming it all on sleep apnea.
> 
> I try to be that voice of reason and suggest hitting the gym again like he used to. Raise his energy levels and get in shape. I don'e believe that being a landscaper automaticaly makes you a fit person. The sleep apnea is total bullshit. He doesn't have bags under his eyes at all. He looks fine, healthy no problem.
> 
> ...



some causes could be from the lack of sleep, lack of regular exercise (manual labor does not count), poor diet (could be too low in good fats).  environmental stresses along with a combination of other things can reak havoc on test production.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Jul 20, 2005)

manaual labour gave me better body than weight training


----------



## chunky34 (Jul 20, 2005)

It will probably give you a good body, but nothing replace weight for hypertrophy. On the other hand, it is a great endurance and cardiovascular exercise.


----------

